# I have a  weight loss YT channel



## barbie.doll (Feb 23, 2012)

*poof*


----------



## Piarpreet (Feb 24, 2012)

185 is good weight.... i dont get it...


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 24, 2012)

Not on my petite 5'3" frame! Maybe if I were 6'0" it would be in a healthy range. According to my doctor, I am obese and need to get down to 115-135.


----------

